# livery in Cornwall



## Lola43 (11 April 2016)

I'm pretty desperate to find new livery for 3 horses in the Launceston area - would consider a 20 mile radius depending on travel time.  Needs either outdoor stables or barn with non-straw bedding (one with dust allergy), all-weather school, good hacking and daily turnout.  Depending on proximity, would consider anything from DIY to full livery. 

I know finding a decent livery yard is like finding the Holy Grail, but surely there must be one out there .......


----------



## Lola43 (11 April 2016)

Anyone .....?????


----------



## jrp204 (11 April 2016)

Sorry, wrong part of Cornwall for me. Good luck.


----------



## RideTheLightning (6 July 2016)

Not sure if you are still looking but I have my mare on retirement livery at Goodmerry farm near Quethiock. I'm pretty sure Ellen does diy as well. It's a lovely yard with a school and brilliant grazing.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 July 2016)

As you're just on the border if looking for livery in the Launceston area, just wonder whether your search might extend into West Devon as well? You'd have some super riding on the Western edges of Dartmoor.......

Sorry not my area, I'm in East Devon, but just wondering whether you might enlarge your search to include that area too??


----------

